# headlight door help



## shamrocked (Jun 24, 2017)

Cannot remember where the headlight retention spring goes on a 1968 Hideaway headlight door?

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*endura*

hideaway
st


----------



## shamrocked (Jun 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------

